# IF you used 22Lr for home defense....



## hideit

Which gun would you use?
yes, there's lots of discussion on this caliber for HD so I don't want to get into that discussion - but just saying IF ONE CHOSE THIS 

I don't think it would be a handgun but an S&W M&P15-22 or Ruger products that use a 25 round clip
at first glance the BG mike think you have a 223AR
then for close quarters maybe the Ruger Charger would be fine


----------



## aarondhgraham

*A charger might do just fine,,,*

But it certainly would not be my first choice,,,
I would rather have a six-shot DA revolver.

But of the two you mention,,,
I would go for the rifle because of the barrel length,,,
Also it would be more easily brought to bear than that Ruger Charger would be.

The Charger is a nice toy for the range,,,
But it's a solution to a problem that doesn't exist.

Aarond

.


----------



## Shipwreck

The S&W M&P 22 AR style rifle seems to be very popular and reliable. But as stated before - would NOT be a self defense choice for me, unless it was all I had.

If you are considering a rifle - even a 223 rifle has low recoil. More so than the 9mm carbines, IMHO.


----------



## goNYG

I have a CZ-75 Kadet, which is the same size as the standard 9mm CZ-75 but in .22LR. So it is not some rinky dink little shooter and would not appear as such to a home invader to the extent that bad guys actually look at your piece and determine their own course of action from there. It is a biggish, substantial looking, gun.


----------



## rex

If that is your only option,forget a rifle.Pick up a broomstick and play scenarios,you're at a disadvantage.If you are proficient with a rimfire,at normal household range it really doesn't matter,a Lorcin will work.The problem falls into your ability to hit and sight (or seeing the threat),22s aren't ideal for close up "assasinations" for nothing,but explaining it is a touchy subject in this caseThere's a breaking pointg somewhere depending on your state's outlook on the subject so study that and get a good pro 2A lawyer's view on it.Personally,here,if they break in,it means they are willing to accept confrontation and persue their intentions,so if they aren't a drunk missing his door/driveway,sucks being you if you don't comprehend the jist of the situation.


----------



## rachilders

As you requested I won't debate the pro's and con's of using a .22LR for self defense. That being said, I've got a number of .22's and if I had to use one in a SD situation I'd go with my M&P 15-22. I can easily and accurately fire 10 rounds in half as many seconds and believe me, I've been shot with a .22 and a half dozen hits from a .22 will get the attention of anyone, even if they're wearing body armor or heavy/multiple layers of clothing. The M&P also has plenty of rail space for the optics of your choice and/or a light. 

FWIW, as the previous poster stated, at normal home defense ranges (20 feet or less) any reliable .22 will probably do the job. Still, I'd give myself as much of an edge as possible and I'd choose the 15-22 or something similar.


----------



## CoastieGM

Unfortunately, my family has experience in this arena.

My 16 year old son fought off and killed a violent home invader who was armed with a 9mm pistol and a shank screwdriver. My son was armed with a .22LR Ruger 10/22 carbine rifle with a 25 round magazine. A double-tap dropped the bad guy dead pretty darn fast.

Teen who shot intruder in Spring Branch home: 'I was scared' | khou.com Houston

Ammo was Federal 40 grain solid point. Punched a hole right through the turd's sternum and a rib at a range of 6 feet. The guy jumped back like he was struck by a bolt of lightning, stumbled backward 6-7 paces, faced-out unconscious, and heaved out huge quantities of lung tissue all over my utility room floor. (at least he was decent enough to cough-up his lungs on concrete instead of the antique red oak floors)

The detective and medical examiner tech said a hit most anywhere in the chest from a .22 rifle with solid point ammo is going to kill the person quickly. They said pistols are generally not as effective (not as quick), and to never ever use hollow points for self defense (with a .22).

I personally use a short 9mm carbine rifle for home defense, but I keep a couple of Ruger 10/22's around as the "women and children's" weapon. I no longer view the .22 as a last ditch compromise. After my son's encounter, even I now feel pretty ok with a .22 (rifle, that is).

There's lots more to tell, but I'll try to stay focused.


----------



## 870ShellShucker

> My 16 year old son fought off and killed a violent home invader


Glad your son's OK.


----------



## genesis

hideit said:


> Which gun would you use? yes, there's lots of discussion on this caliber for HD so I don't want to get into that discussion - but just saying IF ONE CHOSE THIS
> I don't think it would be a handgun but an S&W M&P15-22 or Ruger products that use a 25 round clip at first glance the BG mike think you have a 223AR then for close quarters maybe the Ruger Charger would be fine


Hello again Hideit. Saw your post in another thread. I wouldn't feel under gunned with a 22 for HD, but it wouldn't be my first choice, and neither would an auto or a rifle or shotgun (in this particular scenario). In this scenario, you've limited it to 22 caliber. So, I favor revolvers in this case, not because I'm a revolver fan, but because run-of-the-mill 22 ammo isn't all that consistent, which can lead to a greater risk of malfunctions in an auto. And any long weapon is a dis-advantage in close quarters unless you're specifically trained on how to use it properly in close quarter fighting. I'd favor an 8 shot 22 revolver like a 4 inch Ruger SP101 in 22 cal, or a Ruger LCR in 22 cal, or any 22 double action revolver you prefer. Remember, caliber and firepower don't trump skill, training and presence of mind.

Don <><

Don <><


----------



## DanP_from_AZ

Yes, I understand "which .22LR ?" is the question that has been posed.

Sorry, I refuse to play. My Buckmark FLD semi-auto .22LR with a Truglo reflex dot sight is a VERY nice gun. I love it.
Right now it is my range bag. Ready for NRA bullseye practice. Or, our Sportsmans' Club monthly matches.

I'm in my man cave. My 9 mm SIG P290 is within reach and loaded with "8 +1". Along with two extra mags. Eight round. Six round.

When time to sleep, I also rely on my dogs for "security". My Beretta FS92 on the nightstand. Plus another 15 round mag.
"This" is to allow me to bring my Mossberg 500 standing by my bed into "action". 7 + 1. OO buckshot.

Why on God's Green Earth I would want to go "minimal fire-power" that "might" do the job against home-invasion meth-heads
is totally beyond my comprehension. That makes NO sense.

YMMV and you may rely on .22LR. 
I'll just have to say you are bringing into question your IQ and your logical ability to evaluate "vital life questions".


----------



## berettabone

My friends wife says that bigger is better, so I'll go with that........


----------



## DanP_from_AZ

berettabone said:


> My friends wife says that bigger is better, so I'll go with that........


As an 70 year old way over the hill, but still having a rather nice girlfriend, and a LOT of life experience, I can only say . . .

You are treading on *REALLY THIN ICE*, Dude ! Good LUCK ! :mrgreen:


----------



## berettabone

I'm talking about caliber.....I don't know what your thinking....:smt082


----------



## Randyk47

Interesting subject as I'm probably about two or three hours from going to a gun shop. My wife's Browning Superposed shotgun has been in for a complete cleaning and oiling and they called late yesterday that it was ready to be picked up. One of the things we're going to do today while at the shop is look at home defense pistols. We've got an old Colt Detective Special 38 that my wife got from her father probably some 30 years ago and we inherited a Browning Medalist 22-LR from him a few years ago. Kind of put the Medalist on the closet shelf and haven't paid much attention to it. Actually a "pretty" pistol if there is such a thing and in excellent to almost mint condition. Really was thinking of unloading it either by sale or trade-in and hadn't given much thought to keeping it as a defense weapon. I've never fired it but supposedly it's very accurate and with a 10-round magazine, assuming some kind of accuracy, I guess you could get at least a few or enough rounds on target to ruin a fellow's day.


----------



## hideit

the feedback was thoughfull and COASTIEGM's comment was usefull

what I was thinking that if you chose a 22 weapon for HD - then it should have a 25 round clip


----------



## 6789boat

Remember that the 22 LR S&W 617 revolver with a 4 inch or 6 inch barrel holds 10 rounds. How about a S&W 617 revolver for HD with some high end 22LR ?


----------



## rex

Only if the situation dictates it.10rnds of 22,snatching that trigger in stress,means 1/2 miss and the other 1/2 hit-haphazzardly.A 22 isn't a big hole,=small bloodloss without a critical internal hit.Think of riding a motorcycle at highway speed and getting hit by a fly or dragonfly..........one wakes you right the F up.Fat or heavy clothing............yeah a 22 is better than a 25,but not much really because everyone thinks hollow points are the magic.


----------



## paratrooper

Okay, I'll play along.

If I had my Ruger 10/22 with a Butler Creek Folding Stock, and a RamLine 50 rd. magazine in it, I'd be okay with that.


----------



## SouthernBoy

hideit said:


> Which gun would you use?
> yes, there's lots of discussion on this caliber for HD so I don't want to get into that discussion - but just saying IF ONE CHOSE THIS
> 
> I don't think it would be a handgun but an S&W M&P15-22 or Ruger products that use a 25 round clip
> at first glance the BG mike think you have a 223AR
> then for close quarters maybe the Ruger Charger would be fine


A few corrections, if I may;

*"Ruger products that use a 25 round clip"*
They use magazines, not clips.

*"the BG mike think you have a 223AR"*
AR's are chambered for the 5.56mm round. Yes they can chamber the .223, but that is not what they're designed to use.

I know, words, semantics, this and that. Just trying to help with the terminology.


----------

